# Shaq in Dallas? maybe, maybe not. (merged)



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Shaq in Dallas?*

Link 
_McGrady, expected to be traded any day now by the Magic, wants to play with Shaquille O'Neal next season. O'Neal, of course, jilted the Magic eight years ago when he shockingly left as a free agent for Los Angeles. 

Apparently, it was no coincidence that on the same day sources claimed McGrady has no plans of returning to the Magic and wants to be traded that O'Neal also told reporters that he wants out of Los Angeles. McGrady and O'Neal are part-time neighbors in suburban Orlando and friends to the point that McGrady often refers to Shaq as "my big brother." *Now, the two have discussed in depth a plan that would unite them in Dallas while playing for owner Mark Cuban.* 

"We talk all the time about it," McGrady told FLORIDA TODAY on Saturday. *"Me and the Big Fella are trying to get to Dallas together now."* 

_


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

If that happened it would cost Cuban his entire team.... including Dirk.

Ehh, I doubt his happens unless he's willing to go WAY over the cap and get into the luxury tax territory.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

:gopray:
I don't know who would be traded to get Tmac to Dallas but to get Shaq to LA I'm convinced a combination of Walker and Jamison/Finley would work in the eyes of Laker management. Where else will you find two all stars for one superstar? 

One good think can come out of this for LA, everyone would hate Dallas more than y'all :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> :gopray:
> I don't know who would be traded to get Tmac to Dallas but to get Shaq to LA I'm convinced a combination of Walker and Jamison/Finley would work in the eyes of Laker management. Where else will you find two all stars for one superstar?
> 
> One good think can come out of this for LA, everyone would hate Dallas more than y'all :laugh:


Replace Walker with Dirk and the deal might be a possibility.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Replace Walker with Dirk and the deal might be a possibility.


What are the other possible offers the Lakers have recieved for Shaq?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> What are the other possible offers the Lakers have recieved for Shaq?


Hell if I know. I don't work for the Lakers, nobody's questioning me about trade deals. :laugh:

But somebody posted a bit earlier on BBB that Chad Ford reported that Cuban said he'd be willing to give up Dirk for Shaq. However, I don't trust a lot of what he reports, especially if it's on Insider.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Hell if I know. I don't work for the Lakers, nobody's questioning me about trade deals. :laugh:
> ...


Maybe if Shaq was 3 years younger or in outstanding shape for his age I would be more willing the believe that Dirk would be traded for Shaq. IMO Shaq only has 2-3 more years as a dominating force in the leauge. After that, he'll be a taller Robert Tractor Taylor which would be ironic because Dirk was traded for the Tractor on draft day way back when. :laugh:

Personally I wouldn't want to see Dirk go for someone that old... now maybe for Tmac but that wouldn't help us any since we'd still have front court issues.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*2 Options*



> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe if Shaq was 3 years younger or in outstanding shape for his age I would be more willing the believe that Dirk would be traded for Shaq. IMO Shaq only has 2-3 more years as a dominating force in the leauge. After that, he'll be a taller Robert Tractor Taylor which would be ironic because Dirk was traded for the Tractor on draft day way back when. :laugh:
> ...


1. Shaq as a dominating force for maybe only 2 more years;

2. Continue waiting for Nowitzki to turn into one.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hoax..


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Hoax..


Keep telling yourself that. You might actually believe it at some
point.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree Hoax. Mavs want to dream of having Tmac, Shaq and Dirk that would make 2 teams the dumbest in the History of the league. Giving the Mavs a champion it ain't happening its a hoax. 

The whole problem with a Shaq deal is that it has to make Kobe happy. Or he leaves and the moves have little impact for the future. 

Kobe ain't gonna be happy with anything less than a solid big man replacement someone like (Dampier) and another superstar like Tmac. 

Kobe's not stupid and gonna sign and have to rebuild the next 5 years hell the Bulls are in year 6 in rebuilding. 

Kobe could take less sign for the max with San Antonio and win a few more titles with Duncan. 

Shaq wants a 60 mill extension for 2 years whose gonna pay that for him. 

Shaq could be untradeable. 

He could very easily be back with the Lakers for the next 2 years.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Stuff of dreams: For now, Shaq & T-Mac to Mavs is wishful thinking*

11:46 PM CDT on Sunday, June 20, 2004

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

FRISCO – A marriage involving Shaquille O'Neal and Tracy McGrady with the Mavericks is the stuff of dreams.

For now, that's where it will have to stay – in their dreams.

A slew of hurdles – not the least of which is the fact that executives make NBA trades, not players – are set up against the Mavericks acquiring either of the superstars, both of whom have requested trades.

The Los Angeles Lakers have said they will entertain offers for O'Neal, while the Orlando Magic is feverishly working to move McGrady.

The Mavericks are keeping a tight lip on their actions. But president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said Sunday that it's way, way too early to start ordering "Shaq & T-Mac" T-shirts.

"It seems like we go through this every summer," Nelson said. "And in the end, people usually kiss and make up. Right now, there's a whole lot of nothing."

Not that there hasn't been talk. McGrady was quoted in a Florida newspaper Sunday as saying he and O'Neal are "trying to get to Dallas together."

The Mavericks have significant pieces that allow them to be active players in the trade marketplace. And the Mavericks are willing to discuss deals involving everybody on their roster – including Dirk Nowitzki.

"It's no secret we want to be active," Nelson said. "There are no untouchables on the Mavericks. And there won't be until we [win a championship]."

That attitude, plus the Mavericks' collection of high-priced, marquee talent, is why they are considered serious players for either O'Neal or McGrady. 

However, consider the most obvious obstacle in the way of that happening: the Magic.

Orlando watched O'Neal walk out its front door eight years ago. The Magic received another superstar when it acquired McGrady, and the last thing the team is interested in is seeing him leave the organization to bond with O'Neal – whether it's in Dallas or anywhere else.

Secondly, as Nelson said, there remains a strong chance that one or both of the superstars will reconcile with their current teams. 

more...
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/062104dnspomavslede.280415ad7.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Burning questions: The Mavs and Shaq*

Burning questions: The Mavs and Shaq

05:59 PM CDT on Sunday, June 20, 2004

The Lakers have said they will try to honor Shaquille O'Neal's request for a trade. Should the Mavericks make a move for the big man? Should they part with Dirk Nowitzki to do a deal? Give your thoughts and answer our six burning questions. 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...s/stories/062104dnspoquestions.27f56b8e3.html


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. You might actually believe it at some
> point.


bah!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I agree Hoax. Mavs want to dream of having Tmac, Shaq and Dirk that would make 2 teams the dumbest in the History of the league. Giving the Mavs a champion it ain't happening its a hoax.
> 
> The whole problem with a Shaq deal is that it has to make Kobe happy. Or he leaves and the moves have little impact for the future.
> ...


Yeah, it was the Mavs who invented this entire Shaq wants to be
traded stuff. They somehow got Shaq to demand a trade as a
hoax.

I don't know of anyone who has said that the Mavs could land both
Shaq and McGrady and still get to keep Dirk. The chances of the
Mavs landing both guys is about the same as me winning the
lottery.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking as a fan, I would want Shaq to stay. I don't want him to leave, but to Dallas? No Nowitzki, no deal.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I agree Hoax. Mavs want to dream of having Tmac, Shaq and Dirk that would make 2 teams the dumbest in the History of the league. Giving the Mavs a champion it ain't happening its a hoax.
> 
> The whole problem with a Shaq deal is that it has to make Kobe happy. Or he leaves and the moves have little impact for the future.
> ...


If Kobe wants his own team why would he play secound fiddle to duncan.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

1) No way in hell shaq is being dealt if Dirk isn't in the deal

2) Kobe doesn't like shaq, he hasn't liked him since early on in his career when shaq ragged on him all the time to the media. Everyone talks about playing 2nd fiddle and how that wouldn't work out w/ the spurs... but unlike Shaq, Duncan give a crap about who's "the man"

I don't think Kobe would care if duncan got more credit for titles because wants to win, and win a lot. Kobe and Duncan would get a long a lot better then Kobe and Shaq because Duncan is humble. Even though he knows he's better then Kobe, he's not going to the media and talk crap about getting credit b/c he doesn't care. He'll be happy of racking up the titles w/ Kobe

3) Lakers aren't going to trade Shaq for crap. He's the 3rd best player in league IMO, tied w/ Kobe with duncan and garnett ahead of both. So they won't trade him just b/c shaq demands trade, they know they can get value for him. And by the way, Antoine walker and jamison w/o dirk is crap. Your not going to keep your two best players dirk and nash if you expect to get shaq

*end rant*

BTW it's going to be a fun summer for Lakers


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

While I agree that Dirk would probably have to be included a Shaq+filler for Walker, Finley and or Jamison , one of the rookies, pick, and cash is one of the BEST deals you are going to get player talent wise and as far as mathcing cap space. The ONLY reason that everyone is demanding dirk is because dirk and shaq would be too good of a 4 and 5 combination. Hell I don't blame you.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chalie Boy</b>!
> While I agree that Dirk would probably have to be included a Shaq+filler for Walker, Finley and or Jamison , one of the rookies, pick, and cash is one of the BEST deals you are going to get player talent wise and as far as mathcing cap space. The ONLY reason that everyone is demanding dirk is because dirk and shaq would be too good of a 4 and 5 combination. Hell I don't blame you.



Exactly, you NEVER make another team better than you. 


I don't think Buss will trade Shaq unless a star is included, Shaq's dumbass is still under contract, he still has to play, hell probably come back next season 450lbs though. Which is nothing new...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Cuban: Mavs to Weigh O'Neal Acquisition*

By JAIME ARON, AP Sports Writer

DALLAS — Mark Cuban, Don Nelson and the Dallas Mavericks are always eager to make trades -- and their team desperately needs a big man. But with the league's most dominant center asking to be dealt, Cuban said Monday he hadn't even talked to the Lakers about Shaquille O'Neal.

"Will we? Most likely," Cuban said. "But, you know, we also have to ascertain what's real and what's not real. Believe it or not, just because you read it in the press doesn't mean that a situation is really there. Sometimes, it is. We'll have to find out and see."

The hangup would be the players involved. The Lakers would start by asking for Dirk Nowitzki. The Mavericks would be more willing to package Antoine Walker, Antawn Jamison or Michael Finley.

"I'd be hard-pressed to see us trading Dirk," Cuban said. "Dirk is as close to an untouchable as we'd get."

"The only difference between this and any other summer is that it's been so public," Cuban said. "Typically, all this goes on behind the scenes.

McGrady told Florida Today that he and O'Neal are "trying to get to Dallas together now."

Cuban is flattered, but he's heard similar things before.

"You'd be shocked at how many players have called me at various points and asked to be traded to the Mavs," he said, smiling.

"We've called just about every team," said Donnie Nelson, Dallas' president of basketball operations. "We're talking about picks and scenarios of all shapes and sizes. It's just that time of year. But I wouldn't get too carried away with some of the crazy rumors that are flying around." 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...525970.story?coll=sns-ap-basketball-headlines


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

More than 20 of the league's 30 teams have called the Los Angeles Lakers, inquiring about O'Neal, according to an Eastern Conference executive. Though Mitch Kupchak, the Lakers' general manager, has recently suggested that he wants to keep O'Neal, the club is entertaining several possible trades, most notably with the Dallas Mavericks.

The Mavericks are one of the more realistic landing spots for O'Neal, who will make $27.7 million next season, because they have the high-salaried stars necessary to make such a deal, and their owner, Mark Cuban, is a big spender. *According to the Eastern Conference executive, Dallas is offering Dirk Nowitzki and Steve Nash for O'Neal. * The Nets, who would be willing to part with Kenyon Martin and Kerry Kittles, are among the clubs pursuing O'Neal.

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/06/23/sports/basketball/23expansion.html


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think it's just that, a rumor, but I will jizz in my pants if we get Dirk and Nash.

I was having horrible thoughts about Mitch actually being stupid enough to trade shaq for walker, jamison, finley.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Dirk and Nash for Shaq? I'd do it. But it's probably just too good to be true.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Dirk and Nash for Shaq? I'd do it. But it's probably just too good to be true.


As much as I am against this deal, it seems like this could happen.
But I hear that in order to get both Dirk and Nash we would need
a point guard in return, namely Derrick Fisher. Of course you
would have to sign Fisher and we would have to sign Nash. Plus
we would have throw another salary in to make the deal work
under the collective bargaining agreement. It would have to be
Fortson, Bradley, Wahad...

I still think we are getting ripped for a bloated contract of a 33
year old Center.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think I'd like Dirk, Nash, Fortson for Shaq, Fisher

Although Forston should be beat up for being such a dirty player, he gets a lot of rebounds, and that will nice to have.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

C-Shaq
Pf-Walker
sf-Jamison/or howard
sg-finley/or daniels
pg-fisher

With Daniels and Howard as bench players, that's not bad of a team, it'd hurt a team with less depth but w/ dallas it may work out

It'll be dump into shaq, have 4 guys stand around the perimeter shooting open 3's, and dallas can actually drain those 3's

For the Lakers

C-Fortson
PF-Dirk
SF-Kobe
SG-Payton
Pg-Nash
or sf-walton or george, payton coming in whenever nash or kobe sits


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

dallas would be like the old houston offense, dump into the center, wait for double team, kick back for the trey...

And Lakers would be very fun to watch


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> dallas would be like the old houston offense, dump into the center, wait for double team, kick back for the trey...
> 
> And Lakers would be very fun to watch


I would agree with you except if the deal is done we have just
given away our two very best shooters. I certainly don't want
Walker jacking up 3's. Its also really out of Jamison's range.
In fact, Finley would be the only good 3 point shooter left except
I think Fisher is pretty good.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

What about this trade?

Link


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Regarding Shaq to Dallas*

I do not think we need Dirk. For the past two years, the Lakers have faltered because of our lack of athleticism. Sure, better three point shooting would have helped. But I think it is fair to say that the true downfall was our bad defense that was at times, nothing short of awful. Having said that, why not ask for Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels? Having Dirk would be better for us of course, but if Cuban refuses to budge, having the other two would be perfectly fine with me. Include Devin Harris and our 1,2,3 spots are set. Obviously that leaves huge question marks down low. Maybe we shouldn't deal with Dallas


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, the reason we want Dirk is not because of only his 3 pt shooting.. He's a good bigman who can crash the boards and can run. Plus, he has many more years than Shaq left. The bad thing is that he's soft, and we would need an inside presence if we do trade Shaq.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We May Not Need Dirk But Shaq Anit Going Go To Dallas Without Dirk In Return


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Podkolzine/Dirk/Howard/Kobe/GP may not win a championship, but at least it has potential. Unlike Podkolzine/Walker/Finley/Kobe/GP, which isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> We May Not Need Dirk But Shaq Anit Going Go To Dallas Without Dirk In Return


Basically.. Scratch what I said earlier. I agree with this much more :yes:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Podkolzine/Dirk/Howard/Kobe/GP may not win a championship, but at least it has potential. Unlike Podkolzine/Walker/Finley/Kobe/GP, which isn't going anywhere.


:greatjob:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

And while we are on the topic of fantasy masquerading as fact, let me set everyone straight. The Mavs will not trade Dirk. We have never discussed a trade with Dirk or Steve for that matter.

– Mark Cuban

http://www.blogmaverick.com/entry/6697148736171348/


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

No Dirk, no Shaq.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

^ I like the mav cheerleaders in the background, do they come too?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> And while we are on the topic of fantasy masquerading as fact, let me set everyone straight. The Mavs will not trade Dirk. We have never discussed a trade with Dirk or Steve for that matter.
> 
> – Mark Cuban
> ...


Well then he should shut the hell up and forget about getting Shaq.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> No Dirk, no Shaq.


LMFAO


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Cuban: Shaq deal might never happen*

Cuban: Shaq deal might never happen

By Dwain Price, Star-Telegram Staff Writer

TROPHY CLUB - It has become increasingly clear to owner Mark Cuban that the Los Angeles Lakers will not trade Shaquille O'Neal to the Mavericks unless Dirk Nowitzki is included in the deal.

But, depending on the circumstances, Cuban isn't so sure he'll trade for O'Neal if Nowitzki isn't included in the deal.

"We'll have to take a look at it," Cuban said. "But it just depends on which players [are involved]."

Like many local fans, Cuban isn't too keen on the idea of breaking up the Mavs' combination of Steve Nash, Michael Finley and Nowitzki. He also doesn't want to lose rookie Devin Harris and second-year players Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels.

"We think we've got the Big Three, which is a great nucleus for now," Cuban said. "And we think we've got the next Big Three with Josh and Marquis and Devin.

more...
http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/9037587.htm?1c


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

'Hint, Hint' for Cuban: Shaq's wife loves Dallas

Shaq playing for the Mavs? It could happen ... if his wife has any say in it.

Shaquille O'Neal's wife, Shaunie, has told the entertainment magazine show "Extra" that a trade to Dallas Mavericks would be agreeable to her.

"Right now, I'd love to go to Dallas," she said during an interview that will air Thursday night. "Love to go! ... Hint, hint, so [Mavericks owner] Mark [Cuban], if you're listening ... ."

Shaunie O'Neal was quoted while giving a tour of the family's 18-bedroom Los Angeles mansion, which she says the family has outgrown and which is now on the market for $7.5 million.

Selling the mansion, Shaunie O'Neal said, was the family's intention whether Shaq remained with the Lakers or not. The timing of Shaq's demand for a trade has increased the focus on the transaction.

"Now it just seems more dramatic than it is, but whatever works. ... If this means business, then hey, we mean business!" Shaunie O'Neal told "Extra."

(More in URL)

WTF? Do they ever shut up? Geesh


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

18-bedroom mansion, and he outgrew it? WTF has he been eating?

Plus, I think that's pretty sick that anyone would buy a house with 18 bedrooms in it. What the hell do you need them all for?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 'Hint, Hint' for Cuban: Shaq's wife loves Dallas


Good laugh.

Did you (or anyone) see the interview last night on eXtra? When Shaunie said it, she was laughing all the time.

18 bedrooms or whatever, eXtra crew showed Diesel's mansion. Damn, it looked awesome with Superman logos all over the place.


----------

